#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Certificação Conectiva
Ola pessoal

trabalho com Linux desde inicio de 98, começando pelo Slackware 3.0 com o Kernel 2.0.30 e hoje ainda continuando usando e adorando o slack <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif"> 

pretendo tirar uma certificação pra Linux, mas no caso o Conectiva que eu vi que parece ser a mais simples pra começar.

Primeira coisa eu vou instalar ele aqui em casa pra brincar, pois no maximo que eu mexi acho que foi nas primerias versões quando ainda chamava Guarani e a um tempo atras eu instalei el pra como terminal no meu serviço mas tirei ele em 1 semana <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_razz.gif"> 

mas pretendo fazer essa certificação, a pergunta é se alguem tem documentação pra estudar?? tipo paginas ou tutoriais que falam o que cai, explica e etc.

Outra coisa, procurei no site da Conectiva mas nao achei as cidades que possuim locais para as Provas.. alguem sabe se no site tem isso?

Obrigado desde já
Alex

----------


## replicante

alex,

para essa prova o que vc vai ver q é diferente naum é muita coisa... o principal é a estrutura de arquivos e RPM... quando vc instalar o coenctiva vai perceber como nós somos felizes usando slack! hehehe... nunca vi gerar tanta dependencia igual RPM! hehe

mas é isso cara, o principal são os arquivos q mudam um pouco e RPM..

falow,

----------

ta certo replicante, eu gosto de Slack e dificilmente vou parar de usar ele..

agora a pergunta, existe alguma pagina pra mim estudar as coisas? tipo, pelo menos saber o que vai cair, o que eu preciso estudar..
eu sou certificado oracle e programador java e eu tinha os materiais de estudo tudo em sequencia em um site e gostaria de saber se existe isso para a certificação Conectiva também..

Alguem sabe?
quem fez certificação estudou como?

Obrigado

Alex

----------


## jh0nny1

Slack é bom............. Conectiva tbem..... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif"> tipo o q vc deve estudar não sei dizer bem, mas vi numa notícia do site 4linux, que as provas foram realizadas no prédio da IBM, aqui em sampa, na 23 conehce???? mas acho que deve ter em outros estados e cidades........
Falow

----------

eu sou do interior de SP, de Bauru
mas se nao é problema ir pra SP nao, a minha certificação de Java eu fiz em SP na globalcode

o que eu queria saber mesmo é uma pagina, ou material para estudo

----------


## replicante

<TABLE BORDER=0 ALIGN=CENTER WIDTH=85%><TR><TD><font size=-1>Quote:</font><HR></TD></TR><TR><TD><FONT SIZE=-1><BLOCKQUOTE>
On 2003-07-29 11:43, jh0nny1 wrote:
Slack é bom............. Conectiva tbem..... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif"> tipo o q vc deve estudar não sei dizer bem, mas vi numa notícia do site 4linux, que as provas foram realizadas no prédio da IBM, aqui em sampa, na 23 conehce???? mas acho que deve ter em outros estados e cidades........
Falow 
</BLOCKQUOTE></FONT></TD></TR><TR><TD><HR></TD></TR></TABLE>

jh0ny1, eu fiz curso na 4linux e lá eles encaminham para a LPI que é bem diferente do certificado da conectiva.. <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif">

Falow

----------


## Zayfer

acessa esse site.

http://members.lycos.co.uk/paulogryfo/index.php

Tem os simulados para prova da conectiva.

----------


## aspenbr

<TABLE BORDER=0 ALIGN=CENTER WIDTH=85%><TR><TD><font size=-1>Quote:</font><HR></TD></TR><TR><TD><FONT SIZE=-1><BLOCKQUOTE>
hey pq vc nao tirar RHCE ou LPI que tem mas respeito no mercado do que a conectiva !! 

</BLOCKQUOTE></FONT></TD></TR><TR><TD><HR></TD></TR></TABLE>

----------

Valeu pelo site com o simulado
mas ainda nao achei um material pra estudos, que falam passo a passo o que tem que estudar, acho que para a certificação Conectiva nao tem isso <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_frown.gif"> 

sobre nao tirar certificado do Red hat ou LPI eu quero primeiro começar com o conectiva, eu sei que os outros são mais respeitados, mas digamos que minha áreia não é apenas administrador de rede linux, minha principal função é programador Java e banco de dados Oracle (onde eu possui certificado nas duas), agora quero tirar um de Linux (que nao precise estudar muito e que nao seje caro) pra melhorar o curriculum, ja que a maioria dos meus clientes usam Linux+Oracle+Java <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif">

----------


## wskull

Se vc viu o simulado dá pra ter uma idéia do que na prova ...

----------

